

Get SMS Notifications When Your Friends Send You Stellar - shakes
https://www.twilio.com/blog/2014/08/stellar-cryptocurrency-sms-notifications.html

======
jonmarkgo
This is really neat. I'd love to be able to send and receive Stellar with SMS
commands too, though I suppose that could remove some of the anonymity.

